# Operating Systems >  Graphics Programs

## Remasri

What are the graphics and drawing programs that come along with OpenLinux. If there are some online reference for this let me know about that in this discussion.

----------


## norman

One of the generally used graphics editor is the bitmap client.For complex operations there is also another one available called xpaint. For object oriented handling editors used are tgif and xfig.

----------

